# Pre-treat driveway???



## aarmorshield (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi,

I have a fairly steep (but full sun exposure) driveway. It is crushed stone (not blacktop). Is there anything I can put on it ahead of snow to minimize the snow accumulation.....and/or help accelerate the melt when the sun comes out???

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We would calll that anti-icing and yes if you put straight salt down on your gravel it will help.


----------



## aarmorshield (Dec 25, 2004)

JD Dave;665495 said:


> We would calll that anti-icing and yes if you put straight salt down on your gravel it will help.


Thanks. Is there any particular brand that I can buy in "most" locations....that you would recommend?? Or are they all the same??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

aarmorshield;665520 said:


> Thanks. Is there any particular brand that I can buy in "most" locations....that you would recommend?? Or are they all the same??


Rock salt is rock salt, buy the cheapest stuff you can find. The only draw back is it will take the frost out of your driveway and make it harder to plow.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

good point JD! I wouldn't have thought it would take the frost out of the ground, on a gravel drive.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;665541 said:


> good point JD! I wouldn't have thought it would take the frost out of the ground, on a gravel drive.


It will but it depends how much you put on.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

aarmorshield;665520 said:


> Thanks. Is there any particular brand that I can buy in "most" locations....that you would recommend?? Or are they all the same??


If it gets real cold,say 20* or colder,you could run Magic Salt,which has a much lower freeze point than straight salt.It's a little pricey{by me it's now $135 a yard},but either as a pre-treat or after a plowing,it's great stuff.I wouldn't worry about a very slight defrosting effect on your gravel driveway,it will hardly be noticeable,if at all.Magic also makes salt non corrosive and won't harm your vegetation.


----------

